# ASUS G73JH Laptop in India?



## BlkRb0t (Nov 6, 2010)

ASUS G73JH-B1 Gaming Laptop Features

    * 17.3" Full HD LED display
    * 1GB GDDR5 VRAM
    * 1TB of 7200RPM HDD (2x500GB) 
    * 2.0 mega pixel camera
    * 8 GB DDR3 RAM
    * Intel Core i7 740QM 1.73GHz quad-core processor
    * Blu-Ray combo drive
    * ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870 graphics processor
    * HDMI connectivity
    * Bluetooth v2.1
    * DirectX 11 support

Anyone have any idea where I can buy this in India? Any help on where I can get this or any version of this series from ASUS with the same price/performance? 

My max budget is 100k.


----------



## modder (Nov 7, 2010)

Asus G-Series G73JH-TZ128V Laptop


----------



## BlkRb0t (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the link, but I see that it has the i7-720QM instead of the i7-740QM and also reduced RAM and HDD space. Also the one I've mentioned comes with a free backpack and a mouse from Razer, doubt whether this comes with them too.

If I buy from any international site will I still be able to get warranty? ASUS lists it as global warranty but I have doubts regarding that.


----------



## modder (Nov 8, 2010)

blkrb0t said:


> thanks for the link, but i see that it has the i7-720qm instead of the i7-740qm and also reduced ram and hdd space. Also the one i've mentioned comes with a free backpack and a mouse from razer, doubt whether this comes with them too.



Yeah I know! 



blkrb0t said:


> If i buy from any international site will i still be able to get warranty? Asus lists it as global warranty but i have doubts regarding that.



Yes. Rashi Peripherals provides service for Asus notebooks.

OR

View this pdf (taken from ASUS World catalogue) get the model no. and contact your local Asus dealer/distributor with your specific needs, they will ship it for you.

ASUS - Republic of Gamers G53 and G73.pdf

ASUS - Notebook Sales Support


----------



## BlkRb0t (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks modder, I will contact ASUS regarding their availability.


----------



## predatorvjisback (Nov 19, 2010)

This is one you should go in for 

eBay India: Asus G53Jw gaming laptop (item 180589441506 end time 19-Dec-2010 00:19:34 IST)


----------



## BlkRb0t (Nov 20, 2010)

predatorvjisback said:


> This is one you should go in for
> 
> eBay India: Asus G53Jw gaming laptop (item 180589441506 end time 19-Dec-2010 00:19:34 IST)



Any advantages over the -JH series?

Found one more --> eBay India: ASUS G53JW-A1 Republic of Gamers 15.6Inch Gaming Laptop (item 270665555811 end time 18-Dec-2010 00:38:28 IST)

It's cheaper than the link you provided, is this worth it? Can't decide whether to go for the extreme 17" end  or settle for this one.


----------

